# viper installation manual



## techrunner

does anyone know where i can find an installation manual for a viper 160 xv remote car starter? is it available online somewhere? any help would be appreciated greatly. thanks,


----------



## grumpygit

hi,
you can download it HERE (click on link)

You might need to register first.

I don't know anything about the site, so it would be best to scan any downloads with anti-virus before you open them.


----------



## jaggerwild

Hey techrunner,
Send me an email with the words "Viper Alram" in the subject line I have the manual for ya.
Or if you need some help doing the install let me know.


----------



## unclebolo

Hey 
Did you ever find that manual. I'd like one to so I can disconnect mine properly


----------



## jaggerwild

unclebolo said:


> Hey
> Did you ever find that manual. I'd like one to so I can disconnect mine properly



check my signature for the viper link


----------

